# How to stop my puppy from nipping and pulling on my pants.



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 2 months old puppy. At times when im walking, he would grab a hold of my pant legs and start pulling it with his teeth. It gets really annoying and sometimes it hurts. How do i train him to not do that?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

To you he's nipping and pulling and being annoying.

To HIM he's just trying to get you to stop going on with your busy day and PLAY!!!!

So I'd have tug toys all over the house and initiate the play with the toys BEFORE he's so bored and full of energy that he starts up the game himself with your pants.

This should be what you are doing many times through out the day...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html <--click that





 
Along with --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

They are only these tiny adorable babies for such a short time, we need to enjoy it and shape it and love them!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, I agree with MaggieRoseLee. I hope you are not a clean freak, because for a few months you really need toys/tugs everywhere to quickly stuff in your puppy's mouth.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL

Sorry, your subject line made me giggle. 

My pup loves when I wear loose pants like sweat pants that move around as I'm walking. I think it can be a bit of prey drive when they see that swooshing thing go past and want to catch it.

She's just playing and it will get better, she's just 8 weeks old! Look how puppies play with their littermates, this is totally normal and GSD's are notoriously rough in their play. 

I just worked on "AHH! Leave it!" a lot as a pup. I found if I stopped moving my pup would let go. They really want to try and catch you and pulling or tugging creates a game. Also, try redirecting your pup to something more appropriate if you can.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have used the leash for that purpose to keep him out of reach and redirect his teeth to toys. Take him places to distract and socialize him and getting him tired. They are so sweet when they sleep 
It you train him well this stage will pass quickly (few months).
WD is only 7 months old and I have already started missing that stage. Is this called pup addiction? Wish they weren't so cute......


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys for the help, i'll try all that.

Blackshep: When I stop moving, he would effortlessly try to climb up my leg like it was a tree and he was a cat. Sometimes I feel as if he thinks he's a cat. He climbs up everything, and his favorite place to climb up... is my leg.

& Also I forgot to mention, he tugs at EVERYTHING. I wore these pants to work one day, and my client was like "hey.. uhm you have a hole in your pants." i freaked out and realized he must've pulled a piece of it from my laundry basket. Of course i ran home and changed. It was pretty embarrassing. I really have to teach him to stop tugging at everything not tuggable. Lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he wants you to go out and buy yourself a new wardrobe)


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> he wants you to go out and buy yourself a new wardrobe)


Haha, your comment really made my day. I think you're right. He wants to eat all my clothes. Well mostly the dirty laundry. I think it's because of the smell of my old husky. He probably doesn't like that smell and wants to get rid of it haha.


----------

